# Help with Norcold N3100 w/touchscreen



## redeyerich (Apr 13, 2015)

Refer works in AC and propane modes but does not work in DC (battery) mode.  Could this problem be  the resettable 1.1 amp fuse?  Any problem with continuing to run in AC or propane mode?

Thanks for any assistance!


----------

